# Why Do We Refrigerate Our Eggs and Europeans Don't?



## longknife

I don't remember seeing eggs in a fridge anytime during my service in Europe – but I never really thought about it. They tasted exactly the same as here.

_As it turns out, it all boils down to a disagreement about the best way to keep consumers from getting sick — specifically, from getting salmonella._

_Here, the USDA requires egg producers to thoroughly machine-wash all eggs before they can be sold._

_Officials in the U.S. believe that, by rinsing freshly-laid eggs with a combination of hot water and a chlorine mix, they are minimizing the chance that the eggs will become contaminated with bacteria._

Story @ Most Countries Don't Refrigerate Eggs. Here's Why the Same Move Is Dangerous in the US


----------



## The Great Goose

longknife said:


> I don't remember seeing eggs in a fridge anytime during my service in Europe – but I never really thought about it. They tasted exactly the same as here.
> 
> _As it turns out, it all boils down to a disagreement about the best way to keep consumers from getting sick — specifically, from getting salmonella._
> 
> _Here, the USDA requires egg producers to thoroughly machine-wash all eggs before they can be sold._
> 
> _Officials in the U.S. believe that, by rinsing freshly-laid eggs with a combination of hot water and a chlorine mix, they are minimizing the chance that the eggs will become contaminated with bacteria._
> 
> Story @ Most Countries Don't Refrigerate Eggs. Here's Why the Same Move Is Dangerous in the US


Hot water and chlorine??

Eggs are porous!


----------



## Ringel05

longknife said:


> I don't remember seeing eggs in a fridge anytime during my service in Europe – but I never really thought about it. They tasted exactly the same as here.
> 
> _As it turns out, it all boils down to a disagreement about the best way to keep consumers from getting sick — specifically, from getting salmonella._
> 
> _Here, the USDA requires egg producers to thoroughly machine-wash all eggs before they can be sold._
> 
> _Officials in the U.S. believe that, by rinsing freshly-laid eggs with a combination of hot water and a chlorine mix, they are minimizing the chance that the eggs will become contaminated with bacteria._
> 
> Story @ Most Countries Don't Refrigerate Eggs. Here's Why the Same Move Is Dangerous in the US


Welp if you did time in Europe and went into any homes you would have noticed that Europeans don't have fridges like we do, typically they have the small under counter ones.  Besides it's still normal over there to shop for the evening meal (which will include the following morning's breakfast and maybe lunch) that afternoon.  Granted a good number of Europeans are clamoring for and have purchased many American sized fridges but still no where near what we have in this country.


----------



## rightwinger

Ringel05 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember seeing eggs in a fridge anytime during my service in Europe – but I never really thought about it. They tasted exactly the same as here.
> 
> _As it turns out, it all boils down to a disagreement about the best way to keep consumers from getting sick — specifically, from getting salmonella._
> 
> _Here, the USDA requires egg producers to thoroughly machine-wash all eggs before they can be sold._
> 
> _Officials in the U.S. believe that, by rinsing freshly-laid eggs with a combination of hot water and a chlorine mix, they are minimizing the chance that the eggs will become contaminated with bacteria._
> 
> Story @ Most Countries Don't Refrigerate Eggs. Here's Why the Same Move Is Dangerous in the US
> 
> 
> 
> Welp if you did time in Europe and went into any homes you would have noticed that Europeans don't have fridges like we do, typically they have the small under counter ones.  Besides it's still normal over there to shop for the evening meal (which will include the following morning's breakfast and maybe lunch) that afternoon.  Granted a good number of Europeans are clamoring for and have purchased many American sized fridges but still no where near what we have in this country.
Click to expand...


Sounds like the Dark Ages

Where do they keep their beer?


----------



## Ringel05

rightwinger said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember seeing eggs in a fridge anytime during my service in Europe – but I never really thought about it. They tasted exactly the same as here.
> 
> _As it turns out, it all boils down to a disagreement about the best way to keep consumers from getting sick — specifically, from getting salmonella._
> 
> _Here, the USDA requires egg producers to thoroughly machine-wash all eggs before they can be sold._
> 
> _Officials in the U.S. believe that, by rinsing freshly-laid eggs with a combination of hot water and a chlorine mix, they are minimizing the chance that the eggs will become contaminated with bacteria._
> 
> Story @ Most Countries Don't Refrigerate Eggs. Here's Why the Same Move Is Dangerous in the US
> 
> 
> 
> Welp if you did time in Europe and went into any homes you would have noticed that Europeans don't have fridges like we do, typically they have the small under counter ones.  Besides it's still normal over there to shop for the evening meal (which will include the following morning's breakfast and maybe lunch) that afternoon.  Granted a good number of Europeans are clamoring for and have purchased many American sized fridges but still no where near what we have in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Dark Ages
> 
> Where do they keep their beer?
Click to expand...

In the cupboard........  From what I understand most Europeans don't drink it chilled.


----------



## rightwinger

Ringel05 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember seeing eggs in a fridge anytime during my service in Europe – but I never really thought about it. They tasted exactly the same as here.
> 
> _As it turns out, it all boils down to a disagreement about the best way to keep consumers from getting sick — specifically, from getting salmonella._
> 
> _Here, the USDA requires egg producers to thoroughly machine-wash all eggs before they can be sold._
> 
> _Officials in the U.S. believe that, by rinsing freshly-laid eggs with a combination of hot water and a chlorine mix, they are minimizing the chance that the eggs will become contaminated with bacteria._
> 
> Story @ Most Countries Don't Refrigerate Eggs. Here's Why the Same Move Is Dangerous in the US
> 
> 
> 
> Welp if you did time in Europe and went into any homes you would have noticed that Europeans don't have fridges like we do, typically they have the small under counter ones.  Besides it's still normal over there to shop for the evening meal (which will include the following morning's breakfast and maybe lunch) that afternoon.  Granted a good number of Europeans are clamoring for and have purchased many American sized fridges but still no where near what we have in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Dark Ages
> 
> Where do they keep their beer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the cupboard........  From what I understand most Europeans don't drink it chilled.
Click to expand...


Heathens


----------



## Ringel05

rightwinger said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember seeing eggs in a fridge anytime during my service in Europe – but I never really thought about it. They tasted exactly the same as here.
> 
> _As it turns out, it all boils down to a disagreement about the best way to keep consumers from getting sick — specifically, from getting salmonella._
> 
> _Here, the USDA requires egg producers to thoroughly machine-wash all eggs before they can be sold._
> 
> _Officials in the U.S. believe that, by rinsing freshly-laid eggs with a combination of hot water and a chlorine mix, they are minimizing the chance that the eggs will become contaminated with bacteria._
> 
> Story @ Most Countries Don't Refrigerate Eggs. Here's Why the Same Move Is Dangerous in the US
> 
> 
> 
> Welp if you did time in Europe and went into any homes you would have noticed that Europeans don't have fridges like we do, typically they have the small under counter ones.  Besides it's still normal over there to shop for the evening meal (which will include the following morning's breakfast and maybe lunch) that afternoon.  Granted a good number of Europeans are clamoring for and have purchased many American sized fridges but still no where near what we have in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Dark Ages
> 
> Where do they keep their beer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the cupboard........  From what I understand most Europeans don't drink it chilled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heathens
Click to expand...

Yup, just like us prior to the age of refrigeration........ and mass advertising.......


----------



## rightwinger

Ringel05 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember seeing eggs in a fridge anytime during my service in Europe – but I never really thought about it. They tasted exactly the same as here.
> 
> _As it turns out, it all boils down to a disagreement about the best way to keep consumers from getting sick — specifically, from getting salmonella._
> 
> _Here, the USDA requires egg producers to thoroughly machine-wash all eggs before they can be sold._
> 
> _Officials in the U.S. believe that, by rinsing freshly-laid eggs with a combination of hot water and a chlorine mix, they are minimizing the chance that the eggs will become contaminated with bacteria._
> 
> Story @ Most Countries Don't Refrigerate Eggs. Here's Why the Same Move Is Dangerous in the US
> 
> 
> 
> Welp if you did time in Europe and went into any homes you would have noticed that Europeans don't have fridges like we do, typically they have the small under counter ones.  Besides it's still normal over there to shop for the evening meal (which will include the following morning's breakfast and maybe lunch) that afternoon.  Granted a good number of Europeans are clamoring for and have purchased many American sized fridges but still no where near what we have in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Dark Ages
> 
> Where do they keep their beer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the cupboard........  From what I understand most Europeans don't drink it chilled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heathens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, just like us prior to the age of refrigeration........ and mass advertising.......
Click to expand...


I don't know...there is just something about coming in from a hot day, all hot and sweaty and pulling out an icy beer and chugging it down in one shot....you impulsively go ....AHHhhhhhhhh

Pulling a warm beer out of the cupboard doesn't cut it


----------



## Eloy

rightwinger said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp if you did time in Europe and went into any homes you would have noticed that Europeans don't have fridges like we do, typically they have the small under counter ones.  Besides it's still normal over there to shop for the evening meal (which will include the following morning's breakfast and maybe lunch) that afternoon.  Granted a good number of Europeans are clamoring for and have purchased many American sized fridges but still no where near what we have in this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Dark Ages
> 
> Where do they keep their beer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the cupboard........  From what I understand most Europeans don't drink it chilled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heathens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, just like us prior to the age of refrigeration........ and mass advertising.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know...there is just something about coming in from a hot day, all hot and sweaty and pulling out an icy beer and chugging it down in one shot....you impulsively go ....AHHhhhhhhhh
> 
> Pulling a warm beer out of the cupboard doesn't cut it
Click to expand...

Europeans  do not drink warm beer. Refrigerated beer loses its taste which can only be appreciated when the beer is not refrierated but kept in a cool larder or in an underground cellar. We call pilsner (so called from the town of Pilsen in Moravia) a lager from the German word for cellar or storeroom "_gelagert"_. It is meant to be drunk fresh from a local brewery.




Mmmmm Yummy!

America is very big and is subject to sweltering summers. The German brewers who went to Milwaukee had no way of keeping their lager from spoiling during transport until refrigeration was introduced. Refrigerated lager had to be pumped full of carbon to give it a long shelf life and transported in refrigerated trucks. The result is somewhat better than fizzy water to most European's palates, I wager. It has to be poured from some height to release all the carbon to get any taste whatever.

As for eggs, they are best bought _fresh_ and _locally_, not needing refrigeration


----------



## rightwinger

Eloy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Dark Ages
> 
> Where do they keep their beer?
> 
> 
> 
> In the cupboard........  From what I understand most Europeans don't drink it chilled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heathens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, just like us prior to the age of refrigeration........ and mass advertising.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know...there is just something about coming in from a hot day, all hot and sweaty and pulling out an icy beer and chugging it down in one shot....you impulsively go ....AHHhhhhhhhh
> 
> Pulling a warm beer out of the cupboard doesn't cut it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europeans  do not drink warm beer. Refrigerated beer loses its taste which can only be appreciated when the beer is not refrierated but kept in a cool larder or in an underground cellar. We call pilsner (so called from the town of Pilsen in Moravia) a lager from the German word for cellar or storeroom "_gelagert"_. It is meant to be drunk fresh from a local brewery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm Yummy!
> 
> America is very big and is subject to sweltering summers. The German brewers who went to Milwaukee had no way of keeping their lager from spoiling during transport until refrigeration was introduced. Refrigerated lager had to be pumped full of carbon to give it a long shelf life and transported in refrigerated trucks. The result is somewhat better than fizzy water to most European's palates, I wager. It has to be poured from some height to release all the carbon to get any taste whatever.
> 
> As for eggs, they are best bought _fresh_ and _locally_, not needing refrigeration
Click to expand...


Most Americans do not have an underground beer cellar to keep our brews cold

We use a fridge and pop a can and swill it rather than savoring the aroma and flavor


----------



## longknife

rightwinger said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember seeing eggs in a fridge anytime during my service in Europe – but I never really thought about it. They tasted exactly the same as here.
> 
> _As it turns out, it all boils down to a disagreement about the best way to keep consumers from getting sick — specifically, from getting salmonella._
> 
> _Here, the USDA requires egg producers to thoroughly machine-wash all eggs before they can be sold._
> 
> _Officials in the U.S. believe that, by rinsing freshly-laid eggs with a combination of hot water and a chlorine mix, they are minimizing the chance that the eggs will become contaminated with bacteria._
> 
> Story @ Most Countries Don't Refrigerate Eggs. Here's Why the Same Move Is Dangerous in the US
> 
> 
> 
> Welp if you did time in Europe and went into any homes you would have noticed that Europeans don't have fridges like we do, typically they have the small under counter ones.  Besides it's still normal over there to shop for the evening meal (which will include the following morning's breakfast and maybe lunch) that afternoon.  Granted a good number of Europeans are clamoring for and have purchased many American sized fridges but still no where near what we have in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Dark Ages
> 
> Where do they keep their beer?
Click to expand...


On open shelves. Europeans generally don't refrigerate beer or sell it cold.


----------



## Kat

Glad I don't like beer (shudder), but I do like eggs, and am glad I have a way to keep them fresher, and from spoiling.


----------



## ChrisL

Don't the eggs go bad much faster if you don't refrigerate them?


----------



## ChrisL

The question is . . . why don't Europeans refrigerate their eggs?


----------



## longknife

ChrisL said:


> The question is . . . why don't Europeans refrigerate their eggs?



Because they don't require them to be washed before they go to market. Washing removes a natural protective that allows them to stay fresh longer. I have a hunch it has something to do with time to incubate the fertilized ones.


----------



## koshergrl

Fertilized eggs won't incubate on the counter. We had chickens and sold eggs. We spot cleaned eggs only, but healthy hens in good quarters don't make dirty eggs. Mom always dated eggs with a pen. Cracked eggs were either tossed or used right away. We kept eggs on the counter in bowls and cartons, when we accumulated a lot we used the fridge. If your chickens have salmonella then the warmer they are the more it will multiply, but we never had a problem.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Ringel05 said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember seeing eggs in a fridge anytime during my service in Europe – but I never really thought about it. They tasted exactly the same as here.
> 
> _As it turns out, it all boils down to a disagreement about the best way to keep consumers from getting sick — specifically, from getting salmonella._
> 
> _Here, the USDA requires egg producers to thoroughly machine-wash all eggs before they can be sold._
> 
> _Officials in the U.S. believe that, by rinsing freshly-laid eggs with a combination of hot water and a chlorine mix, they are minimizing the chance that the eggs will become contaminated with bacteria._
> 
> Story @ Most Countries Don't Refrigerate Eggs. Here's Why the Same Move Is Dangerous in the US
> 
> 
> 
> Welp if you did time in Europe and went into any homes you would have noticed that Europeans don't have fridges like we do, typically they have the small under counter ones.  Besides it's still normal over there to shop for the evening meal (which will include the following morning's breakfast and maybe lunch) that afternoon.  Granted a good number of Europeans are clamoring for and have purchased many American sized fridges but still no where near what we have in this country.
Click to expand...

Lol - you are describing Albania.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

longknife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> longknife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember seeing eggs in a fridge anytime during my service in Europe – but I never really thought about it. They tasted exactly the same as here.
> 
> _As it turns out, it all boils down to a disagreement about the best way to keep consumers from getting sick — specifically, from getting salmonella._
> 
> _Here, the USDA requires egg producers to thoroughly machine-wash all eggs before they can be sold._
> 
> _Officials in the U.S. believe that, by rinsing freshly-laid eggs with a combination of hot water and a chlorine mix, they are minimizing the chance that the eggs will become contaminated with bacteria._
> 
> Story @ Most Countries Don't Refrigerate Eggs. Here's Why the Same Move Is Dangerous in the US
> 
> 
> 
> Welp if you did time in Europe and went into any homes you would have noticed that Europeans don't have fridges like we do, typically they have the small under counter ones.  Besides it's still normal over there to shop for the evening meal (which will include the following morning's breakfast and maybe lunch) that afternoon.  Granted a good number of Europeans are clamoring for and have purchased many American sized fridges but still no where near what we have in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like the Dark Ages
> 
> Where do they keep their beer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On open shelves. Europeans generally don't refrigerate beer or sell it cold.
Click to expand...

Most stores have refrigerated beer shelving these days. You might find some old timers who stash it in the cupboard. I was offered a warm can by my father in law on my first visit. It took a while to train him but he is cool now.


----------



## ChrisL

I've had fresh eggs before.  My aunt actually has some chickens.  I still refrigerated them though.  I just wouldn't feel comfortable eating them if they had been sitting out for any length of time.  Thankfully, I don't think I've ever eaten a bad egg, but I imagine it's not very pleasant.


----------



## asaratis

I get fresh eggs from a friend that raises chickens.  He collects the eggs, puts them in cartons and sells them....unwashed.  When I store them at home, it's not in the fridge.  I wash each egg just prior to using it.  They fry better when they start from room temperature.  I love mine over-easy....real easy.


----------



## ChrisL

I think that refrigerating them makes them last longer.  I read that any kind of extreme temperature changes can turn eggs bad, so that is a reason to store them in the fridge.  

I don't know guys, I think I will probably continue to refrigerate my eggs.


----------



## ChrisL

asaratis said:


> I get fresh eggs from a friend that raises chickens.  He collects the eggs, puts them in cartons and sells them....unwashed.  When I store them at home, it's not in the fridge.  I wash each egg just prior to using it.  They fry better when they start from room temperature.  I love mine over-easy....real easy.



They probably cook faster, but if I want them room temp, I just take them out and let them sit on the counter for a little while.


----------



## Kat

ChrisL said:


> I think that refrigerating them makes them last longer.  I read that any kind of extreme temperature changes can turn eggs bad, so that is a reason to store them in the fridge.
> 
> I don't know guys, I think I will probably continue to refrigerate my eggs.




You probably would never get to the point of cooking a bad egg. I have seen people puke (yes literally) when they cracked open a bad one. Don't think they smell so good.


----------



## asaratis

ChrisL said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get fresh eggs from a friend that raises chickens.  He collects the eggs, puts them in cartons and sells them....unwashed.  When I store them at home, it's not in the fridge.  I wash each egg just prior to using it.  They fry better when they start from room temperature.  I love mine over-easy....real easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably cook faster, but if I want them room temp, I just take them out and let them sit on the counter for a little while.
Click to expand...

Eggs will keep well about 40 days without refrigeration.  Even when I get 3 or 4 dozen at a time, they are all gone within a month....even faster when I feed some to my Doberman.  She loves for me to lay a couple of hot over-easy eggs on top of her VICTOR Yukon River Canine dog food and mix it up.

However, if eggs have been refrigerated once, it's best to keep them in the fridge.  When I get his eggs in the winter, I put them in the fridge.


----------



## Skull Pilot

rightwinger said:


> Eloy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the cupboard........  From what I understand most Europeans don't drink it chilled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heathens
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, just like us prior to the age of refrigeration........ and mass advertising.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know...there is just something about coming in from a hot day, all hot and sweaty and pulling out an icy beer and chugging it down in one shot....you impulsively go ....AHHhhhhhhhh
> 
> Pulling a warm beer out of the cupboard doesn't cut it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europeans  do not drink warm beer. Refrigerated beer loses its taste which can only be appreciated when the beer is not refrierated but kept in a cool larder or in an underground cellar. We call pilsner (so called from the town of Pilsen in Moravia) a lager from the German word for cellar or storeroom "_gelagert"_. It is meant to be drunk fresh from a local brewery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmmm Yummy!
> 
> America is very big and is subject to sweltering summers. The German brewers who went to Milwaukee had no way of keeping their lager from spoiling during transport until refrigeration was introduced. Refrigerated lager had to be pumped full of carbon to give it a long shelf life and transported in refrigerated trucks. The result is somewhat better than fizzy water to most European's palates, I wager. It has to be poured from some height to release all the carbon to get any taste whatever.
> 
> As for eggs, they are best bought _fresh_ and _locally_, not needing refrigeration
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most Americans do not have an underground beer cellar to keep our brews cold
> 
> We use a fridge and pop a can and swill it rather than savoring the aroma and flavor
Click to expand...

then again the most popular American beers don't have much flavor or aroma


----------



## asaratis

ChrisL said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get fresh eggs from a friend that raises chickens.  He collects the eggs, puts them in cartons and sells them....unwashed.  When I store them at home, it's not in the fridge.  I wash each egg just prior to using it.  They fry better when they start from room temperature.  I love mine over-easy....real easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably cook faster, but if I want them room temp, I just take them out and let them sit on the counter for a little while.
Click to expand...

I'm not wanting them to cook faster.  I have two issues with frying cold eggs; one is the consistency of the egg-white when it first hits the skillet, the other is that that bottom of yoke sometimes gets overcooked before the rest of the yolk gets hot.  The white spreads out farther when they're room temp to start.

I find that frying eggs at a low temperature works best.  I'm honing in on 190degF.


----------



## Gracie

When we had chickens and got fresh eggs every morning, I did not refridgerate them. I just washed them really well, then fried them up. We only had 4 chickens..which meant 4 eggs..sometimes 5 per day. We ate them the same day.Store bought eggs, we keep cold.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Who cares?

Refrigerate your eggs if you want if you don't then don't


----------



## Ringel05

asaratis said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get fresh eggs from a friend that raises chickens.  He collects the eggs, puts them in cartons and sells them....unwashed.  When I store them at home, it's not in the fridge.  I wash each egg just prior to using it.  They fry better when they start from room temperature.  I love mine over-easy....real easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably cook faster, but if I want them room temp, I just take them out and let them sit on the counter for a little while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eggs will keep well about 40 days without refrigeration.  Even when I get 3 or 4 dozen at a time, they are all gone within a month....even faster when I feed some to my Doberman.  She loves for me to lay a couple of hot over-easy eggs on top of her VICTOR Yukon River Canine dog food and mix it up.
> 
> However, if eggs have been refrigerated once, it's best to keep them in the fridge.  When I get his eggs in the winter, I put them in the fridge.
Click to expand...


18th & 19th century solution (use unslacked lime ONLY).  Supposedly the eggs will keep for years.  Note; fresh laid eggs have a natural protective coating, commercial eggs are washed removing the coating and these preservation methods will not work on commercial (store bought) eggs. 

“To half a bushel of water add little over a pint of unslaked lime, and as much coarse salt, and when the whole is dissolved, put in the eggs; be very particular that you do not put in one that is cracked, as it will spoil the whole; there would be plenty of water to cover them well; if the brine is too strong with lime, it will eat the shells; this of course can be easily detected; if the eggs are fresh and whole, and water of the proper strength, it is said they will keep good for years. —_Kentucky Housewife_, Lettice Bryan, Cincinnati [1839]”

"Another way (and a very good one) is to put some lime in a large vessel, and slack it with boiling water, till it is of the consistence of thin cream; you may allow a gallon of water to a pound of lime. When it is cold, pour it off into a large stone jar, put in the eggs, and cover the jar closely. See that the eggs are always well covered with the lime-water, and lest they should break, avoid moving the jar. If you have hens of your own keep a jar of lime-water always ready, and put in the eggs as they are brought in from the nests. Jars that hold about six quarts are the most convenient. It will be well to renew the lime-water occasionally.” —_Directions for Cookery in Its Various Branches_, Miss [Eliza] Leslie, Philadelphia [1849]"

4 Time Tested Techniques To Preserve Eggs (And Some 19th Century Methods!)
A video from Jas. Townsend and Sons (18th and 19th Century vendor)


There's also the Water Glass preservation (sodium silicate).


One way to tell if an egg has gone bad after storing for a long time, put the egg in water, if it sinks it's good, if it floats it's bad.


----------



## ChrisL

asaratis said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I get fresh eggs from a friend that raises chickens.  He collects the eggs, puts them in cartons and sells them....unwashed.  When I store them at home, it's not in the fridge.  I wash each egg just prior to using it.  They fry better when they start from room temperature.  I love mine over-easy....real easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably cook faster, but if I want them room temp, I just take them out and let them sit on the counter for a little while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eggs will keep well about 40 days without refrigeration.  Even when I get 3 or 4 dozen at a time, they are all gone within a month....even faster when I feed some to my Doberman.  She loves for me to lay a couple of hot over-easy eggs on top of her VICTOR Yukon River Canine dog food and mix it up.
> 
> However, if eggs have been refrigerated once, it's best to keep them in the fridge.  When I get his eggs in the winter, I put them in the fridge.
Click to expand...


I've only had farm fresh eggs probably once or twice.  I'm so used to just sticking them in the fridge, that it's a habit.


----------



## ChrisL

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that refrigerating them makes them last longer.  I read that any kind of extreme temperature changes can turn eggs bad, so that is a reason to store them in the fridge.
> 
> I don't know guys, I think I will probably continue to refrigerate my eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably would never get to the point of cooking a bad egg. I have seen people puke (yes literally) when they cracked open a bad one. Don't think they smell so good.
Click to expand...


I've never had a bad one that I know of anyway.


----------



## Kat

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that refrigerating them makes them last longer.  I read that any kind of extreme temperature changes can turn eggs bad, so that is a reason to store them in the fridge.
> 
> I don't know guys, I think I will probably continue to refrigerate my eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably would never get to the point of cooking a bad egg. I have seen people puke (yes literally) when they cracked open a bad one. Don't think they smell so good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never had a bad one that I know of anyway.
Click to expand...



Me either.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Eggs will keep along time in refrigeration. Do you know how old those store bought eggs are before you buy them?

One way to test an egg to know if it's good or not is to put it in a container of water.....the more it floats, the older the egg. Fresh eggs don't float.


----------

